# Emergency Down



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have attempted to train this.. with 50% success. How would I go about getting an Emergency down solid. He's off lead a lot during SAR training and I think it would be a great tool.. Also any advice on my previous thread, http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...3-recall-chasing-house-guests-text-heavy.html would be amazing. Thanks.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What methods have you tried so far?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have tried 2 different ways, one was while we are walking I tell him "down" and "wait" and continue walking away. Just to get the idea that I can be away from him when I put him in the down stay. I have also tried commanding him from a distance and he always wants to come right up to me and then do whatever it is I ask.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

You know if you would have left Titan with us when you deployed, we could have taken care of this for you .


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah yeah yeah.... I knowwwww!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I would gradually build distance, starting with just one step away before you reward the down stay. Then increase to 2, and build from there. Keep varying up the distance and time so the dog never knows when you well release or reward.

After you have a good down stay at distance, start asking for it out of motion on a recall, using hand signal you have one. If the dog doesn't comply, give a negative mark and turn around. Build distance gradually. 

I taught my working dog on a long line and prong.


David Winners


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well he's good like that. Real good actually. Standing still I can put him in a down stay and he will stay forever no matter how far I go to release. My issue is when he's in the middle of doing something or he's running toward me and I want him to drop down at command. He will always continue running to me before completing the command. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> Well he's good like that. Real good actually. Standing still I can put him in a down stay and he will stay forever no matter how far I go to release. My issue is when he's in the middle of doing something or he's running toward me and I want him to drop down at command. He will always continue running to me before completing the command.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Got it. I edited my post while you were posing.

Will the dog do positions at distance without moving?

David Winners


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sure one of the sport trainers will come along with a better method.

David Winners


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Can you get a Down out of very slow motion?

i.e., if you're walking alongside your dog, just out for a normal loose-leash walk at a slow pace, and you're in a low distraction environment, can you ask for a Down and get it? Or does the dog have to stop first?

Do you have any foundational work with mats or foot targets? I used to train the Down out of Motion using mats, but lately I've been shifting over to a simpler foot target method and I think my results are going to be better. I'm still working this one out though -- we're probably about 80% where I want to be, but it's very much a work in progress.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

This is a great video of breaking down the components for a drop on recall. Once your dog learns this, you will be able to drop your dog from a distance even in the dog is going away from you.

Drop on recall components - YouTube

For a dog, there are many parts to that exercise. When they are used to performing a down in front of you, that's where they think they need to be. Build distance slowly.

Their name should mean "pay attention". Any time I say my dog's name, they know I am going to say a command. 

When my dog downs, I like to reward them in place before I release him or toss the treat behind him to prevent him from anticipating forward motion.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just watched the video and that seems really really helpful, Thank you! I will be trying this on him. I just have to remember to break it down. Sometimes I get too excited about the whole picture I forget the little steps, lol. Thank you guys for the advice!


----------

